# Is there a way to program my Sammy UN65H7150 remote for Comcast X1 "Page Up"?



## theromit (Aug 12, 2013)

I have programmed my comcast X1 DVR remote so that Page Up button enables the 30-second skip functionality.

I switched to using my TV's remote as the universal remote (X1 can control my TV but it does not support changing sources which is a bummer because I switch between Apple TV and X1 all the time). Functionality seems to be with the Samsung remote except I am unable to get the 30-second skip functionality.

Is there a way to enable either the Page Up or better yet, the 30-second skip functionality on the Samsung UN65H7150 remote?


----------



## theromit (Aug 12, 2013)

Admins: Please remove this post because it is a dupe. (Other post: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/216746-samsung-remote-enable-page-up-or-30-second-skip-for-comcast-x1-dvr/)

I was having trouble posting, so it ended up showing twice.


----------

